# Me baby is Ni Nite.



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Me wittle baby boy. :love5:










Oh dat face! :love5:


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Awwll! :love1: That is the face of a very loved and very happy chihuahua boy!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi look how sweet you gotta love it


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

awwwww cute!!!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

OH, my goodness I want to eat him up!!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Now that's what I call a "snuggle bunny"


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aw he's so sweet and precious and looks so cozy.:love5: Hey, he matches the blanket too, hehe.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Cute baby boy!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you all! : ) He loves to snuggle. :love5:

Cheryl, is that the look of love, or what!?! : )

Karen, I know what you mean. 

Lori, he's such a sweet snuggle bunny! : )

Paula, yeah, he matches the blankie, and kinda blends with the bed too. :lol:


----------



## gBOYsc2 (Feb 6, 2011)

Aww lol he looks so comfy!


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

LOL! I love these! He looks SO comfy. I don't think he's moving for a while!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Yeah, he loves to snuggle! I can't help but mess with him when he looks that sweet. :love5: Thanks guys! : )


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

aw chance baby boy!!!! love that little face!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

hes so handsome <3


----------



## Kezza (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh I LOVE it when they are all sleepy and snuggly!


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

Ivy's mom said:


> Now that's what I call a "snuggle bunny"


Yep, gotta agree, that's a snuggle bunny alright.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

TLI said:


> Me wittle baby boy. :love5:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous!

He's a peach!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

That is one super adorable pup you got there! Give him hugs and kisses from me and the girls!!!


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Aw so cute!! Looks like he is floating on a cloud


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you so much ladies!!! :love5: He is a sweet little lover snuggle bunny for sure! : ) Hope everyone and their pups are doing well! :daisy:


----------

